# Backhoe driving



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like a CAT 420 hoe can go 21mph in reverse. Can you do that while facing back? I ask because we like rear steer equipment, it has enough flow at the rear to power a hydro blower, it’s weight, 4x4, ride control, etc make it have decent potential as a snow machine, also it is a quality built piece of equipment..I am not experienced with backhoes FYI. But If you could stay facing back for an entire route on large driveways it could be a game changer lol..let me know your thoughts I could figure out the mounts etc..


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

White_Gold11 said:


> Looks like a CAT 420 hoe can go 21mph in reverse. Can you do that while facing back? I ask because we like rear steer equipment, it has enough flow at the rear to power a hydro blower, it's weight, 4x4, ride control, etc make it have decent potential as a snow machine, also it is a quality built piece of equipment..I am not experienced with backhoes FYI. But If you could stay facing back for an entire route on large driveways it could be a game changer lol..let me know your thoughts I could figure out the mounts etc..[/QUOTE
> 
> Efficiently 13-14 mph in reverse is all most will do. I can push in 3rd gear and reverse the same in a light snow. That's a case 590 with ride control


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

White_Gold11 said:


> Looks like a CAT 420 hoe can go 21mph in reverse. Can you do that while facing back? I ask because we like rear steer equipment, it has enough flow at the rear to power a hydro blower, it's weight, 4x4, ride control, etc make it have decent potential as a snow machine, also it is a quality built piece of equipment..I am not experienced with backhoes FYI. But If you could stay facing back for an entire route on large driveways it could be a game changer lol..let me know your thoughts I could figure out the mounts etc..


I'm sorry if I don't understand your question correctly in advance...

Are you asking if you can spin the seat around so you are looking out the rear window as you would sit to run the rear stick?

Are you planning to reach behind you the whole time to run the steering wheel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

21 MPH in reverse in a hoe? 

And Phil's questions...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Cause steering backwards in a 20 mph hoe is a cakewalk.....


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

You need to have your stuff together to run even 3rd gear full reverse. A hoe will barely run wide open on flat ground going forward


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A backhoe to do driveways??....21mph in reverse???...Why?....Sounds like the wrong piece of equipment for whatever your trying to accomplish...


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm sorry if I don't understand your question correctly in advance...
> 
> Are you asking if you can spin the seat around so you are looking out the rear window as you would sit to run the rear stick?
> 
> Are you planning to reach behind you the whole time to run the steering wheel?


With enough ingeniousity the steering could be move around. Check link below. But driving fast with rear steering would be dangerous. I think all rear facing tractor are articulated or 4 wheels steering.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why not just mount the blower to the extendahoe, you could do 20ft driveways without leaving the street...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

boutch said:


> With enough ingeniousity the steering could be move around. Check link below. But driving fast with rear steering would be dangerous. I think all rear facing tractor are articulated or 4 wheels steering.


Why not just use a bi-directional tractor if that is what you are going for?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why not just use a bi-directional tractor if that is what you are going for?


Too easy...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why not just use a bi-directional tractor if that is what you are going for?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too easy...


Exactly lol. Will most likely get one someday..


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just making conversation.. I could drive a hoe in reverse 21mph facing back if it had a wheel in back lol. Small increments for steering . I believe our toros go 18+ Down the road no problem. Just trying to think up an even better mouse trap. A CAT!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm sorry if I don't understand your question correctly in advance...
> 
> Are you asking if you can spin the seat around so you are looking out the rear window as you would sit to run the rear stick?
> 
> ...


No figure something out to get a wheel


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I pushed with a 420 and a 14 protech this week. 3rd reverse full throttle no problem. It doesn’t really have the power to pull 4th reverse well.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

dlange said:


> I pushed with a 420 and a 14 protech this week. 3rd reverse full throttle no problem. It doesn't really have the power to pull 4th reverse well.


Third must be pretty fast? Was the pusher off the back somehow? And your operator station was facing back? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

White_Gold11 said:


> Third must be pretty fast? Was the pusher off the back somehow? And your operator station was facing back? Let me know. Thanks


 I'm a thinking he might be referring to backing up after a forward push. It would be interesting to "ditch the hoe" and add a pusher front and back! lowred: Like a skip loader. I may be wrong though.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would think going that fast in reverse in a hoe would be just asking to hit something. Back hoes are sketchy at best going forward when roading them. In reverse, in the snow they slide out pretty easily and with the front bucket whipping around you could cause some serious damage. Even hitting the brakes while going backwards can cause a hoe to steer to one side or other. Besides just removing the hoe to install a blower sounds like a nightmare. What are you gonna do with all the extra hoses?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Also driving a hoe is nothing like driving a lawn mower.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree a hoe in general is most likely not a pleasure cruise down Main Street. Remove the loader, hoe,add some snow tires, add snow blower, ballast as needed, and I believe it would be similar riding to a 100hp diesel mower. I could be wrong but nobody has ever done it on here. As for extra hoses you would cap them back at the machine I would imagine.. this is Just something i have been dreaming about converting for a while. Might be a unicorn..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11 said:


> I agree a hoe in general is most likely not a pleasure cruise down Main Street. Remove the loader, hoe,add some snow tires, add snow blower, ballast as needed, and I believe it would be similar riding to a 100hp diesel mower. I could be wrong but nobody has ever done it on here. As for extra hoses you would cap them back at the machine I would imagine.. this is Just something i have been dreaming about converting for a while. Might be a unicorn..


Or just buy a 100HP ag tractor...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

White_Gold11 said:


> I agree a hoe in general is most likely not a pleasure cruise down Main Street. Remove the loader, hoe,add some snow tires, add snow blower, ballast as needed, and I believe it would be similar riding to a 100hp diesel mower. I could be wrong but nobody has ever done it on here. As for extra hoses you would cap them back at the machine I would imagine.. this is Just something i have been dreaming about converting for a while. Might be a unicorn..


Doesn't seem cost effective. Buy a backhoe just to tear all the backhoe and loader parts off it. Like Mark said you have an ag tractor then.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have spent enough hours in a combine in my life to tell you that going "fast" in a rear steer rig will make your hole pucker when you hit a bump...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have spent enough hours in a combine in my life to tell you that going "fast" in a rear steer rig will make your hole pucker when you hit a bump...


Heck, I've had a pucker moment or two in a truck while backing up and those are fairly well balanced.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186521


It's going the wrong way.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Like I said probably a pipe dream but it gets the brainwaves going abit anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> It's going the wrong way.


How do you know where it's going ..?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> How do you know where it's going ..?


Because even crazy race drivers know better than to go fast backwards. Thumbs Up


----------

